# XML-Datei <-> DTD Datei



## Arki (13. Jan 2007)

Hi,
also ich benutze JDOM und validiere meine XML-Dateien gegen eine bestehende DTD. Das klappt soweit auch ganz gut. Allerdings habe ich jetzt insofern ein Problem, als dass ich den Pfad zu meiner DTD ja eigentlich immer relativ zur XML-Datei angeben muss (ok oder halt ganz absolut irgendwo im System). Das Problem ist halt, dass es da schon mal Komplikationen gab und man dann von Hand den Pfad zur DTD Datei in der XML-Datei anpassen musste.
Gitbs da evtl. irgendwelche Möglichkeiten in JDOM auch einfach so per DTD zu validieren, ohne diese DOCTYPE Definition in der XML-Datei? Oder gibts da evtl. Möglichkeiten, dass wenn ich alles als JAR ausliefere (wo die DTD dann ja z.B. auch drinnen sein könnte) in den generierten XML Files einen Pfad so angeben kann dass die DTD aus dem JAR File genommen wird?


----------



## Arki (15. Jan 2007)

Hm hat keiner ne Idee oder so ein ähnliches Problem schon mal gehabt?


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2007)

Hi!

Du kannst auch eine DOCTYPE Definition direkt in der XML Datei ablegen.


```
String internalSubset = "hier kommt die lange DOCTYPE Definition hin";
DocType docType = new DocType();
docType.setInternalSubset(internalSubset);
```

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.

Smasher


----------

